# local web based documentation.



## mk (Oct 2, 2010)

I want to access locally documentation from /usr/share/doc/en.

Pointing my browser path to that directory + bookmarks or even running Apache for this is not a problem. 

What I want is to have a local equivÐ°lent of http://man.freebsd.org/ so while reading the Handbook and clicking on a man page reference to be able to open selected man page in the browser tab. 

Any tips on how to achieve that goal?


----------



## da1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Check out the "alias" feature of Apache.


----------

